# anyone get dry skin under stubble? solutions?



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi dont shave anymore i just trim my beard with a hair clipper at the shortest length possible, after 1-2 days i get dry skin under stubble any of you get this and whats best to solve this apart from shaving again. I have tried mousteriser as the stubble is thick does not seem too effective. thanks


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

I do mate.....its beardruff 

Moisturise, guy but the only way


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I've started to get this now I've got rid of my beard. Moisturiser is the only way!


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

E45 cream


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ya i started to get this when i started accutane and the only thing that helps is moisturiser


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

out of interest which mousteriser, im also on accutane i used to do this trim before and never had much dry skin under so it must be down to tane aswell, face is not too dry


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I use the Boots for men care & protect stuff, 'bout £20.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

I think it's the beard trimmer chewing up the top layer Of skin. I get the same


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

hey bagsy thats awful dry skin cant look good?

not to be cheeky but maybe you're shaving wrong? need to change your skincare routine

Eve Taylor do a mens skincare range and if you message them they would advise on what products be best

make sure you're not puttin aftershave on - too harsh

get a good quality moisturiser


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> hey bagsy thats awful dry skin cant look good?
> 
> not to be cheeky but maybe you're shaving wrong? need to change your skincare routine
> 
> ...


Thats the problem, he isnt shaving! E45 mate, iv not shaved properly in about 3 years, its the only thing that gets through stubble!! I use a face scrub in the shower and use E45 morning and night, works a treat


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Same here.

Also get a build up of it and its like an oily paste, if I get a decent sweat on it seems to come out of my skin all over my face???


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Same here.
> 
> Also get a build up of it and its like an oily paste


Face scrub or sand paper for you matey :rolleye:


----------



## j0n35y (Mar 30, 2008)

I also get dry skin under stubble due to accutane. I combat it by using simple brand facewash and light moisturiser. Seems to keep my dry skin to a minimum without leaving my face looking and feeling greasy which some moisturisors may do. Also don't use face scrubs on the stubble area seems to make things worse for me, although I find I can still use it on my body and forehead.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i get a bit if i leave it too long, between shaves, seem no matter what it shows up, scrub and moisturizer limits it to not noticeable but can be sore if i dont


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i have tried mouterizer but when you wash your face at night or morning it looks even worse as the cream is still abit there and the dry skin is lumped together lol, unless you lot have very little stubble when i use the clipper at the smallest setting i would say the look i get is like after around 4 days after a shave so there is plenty of facial hair, im using baby oil now on it seems to be working use it before night soaks in very well wash off in morning and it seems to do the job for now atleast anyway, does not make it look greasy shiny aswell


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Mate, I used to suffer with dry skin on my face a lot and used various moisturisers that cost me an arm and a leg and didn't work. Then I found a tub of Nivea in (dare I say it) Poundland and I haven't stopped using it since. Works well for me. Its odd but my eyebrows used to suffer the most! lol Anyone else suffered with dry eyebrows????


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

get a fairly large rock, smack yourself in the face with it really hard, see what happens after that


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

or moisturiser


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> get a fairly large rock, smack yourself in the face with it really hard, see what happens after that


wtf you on about lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Check out all the metrosexuals in here!! hahaha


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I found using head and shoulders shampoo worked wonders, mine was gone after two days


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

bossdog said:


> E45 cream


This.

I do exactly the same. I never wet shave anymore. Just trim with clippers to shortest length.

I apply e45 everyday after getting out of shower, I suffer from dry skin as it is anyway. This stuff works a treat!


----------



## greasemonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

i just use clippers and on a no guard and get the same but after using palmers men with cocoa butter (check me out lol) its stopped. use it every morning after a shower and it goes. same with the brows. smells nice too! :whistling:


----------

